# How Do I Change My Horn?



## cimdolo (Jan 6, 2009)

The horn in my 97 altima sounds like it should be on a kids ride at an amusement park any ideas on how to change it


----------



## tweedg (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah it should be easy. the horn is right behind the center of the grille. it is about the size of a hockey puck and has 1 wire going to it. you can get a replacement in a junk yard or buy one at an auto parts store that will sound alot better.


----------

